# Wibble's aim to wobble less



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

So what am I doing here?

I don't weight lift but do recognise if I want to look and feel better and not kill myself off its going to be almost mandatory. Luckily unlike some of my friends I am not under the impression that as a girl I am suddenly going to sprout massive muscles just because I weight lift.

I am one of those people who can't sit still and this resulted in me doing some kind of exercise twice a day most days until towards Christmas I had a health scare and was diagnosed with athletes heart where it was enlarged from pumping so much blood around. My main passion is Muay Thai so in order to continue this I cut down as requested and still did my 4 Muay Thai classes with a kettle bells and another class thrown in on the odd days. As I had dramatically cut down on exercise I packed on 7lbs.

2 weeks later disaster struck and I ripped a calf muscle, it went pop mid air. Crutches and an order to rest left me unable to do any exercise and driving everyone else mad as I can't even sit still long enough to watch TV. I was getting so frustrated so rather than fester I thought I would use this time to educate myself. So I have bought a load of books, printed off the beginners guide here and plan to read, ask questions and learn so when I am finally back to training I know what I am talking about as I have been a cardio queen up to now

I eat a paleo diet as I am one of those people that seems to be allergic to almost everything so I don't (read mostly can't) eat gluten, dairy, nuts or caffeine although I am a terrible sugar addict and have to fight almost constant cravings even when full. Just by cutting down on food I have lost 6lbs so only 8lbs to get back to steady weight and then my aim will be fat loss.

My first aim is to understand fat percentages, how to calculate them and how to bring them down.

Now a confession, I tried weight lifting last year and hated it but looking back I think I just had the wrong instructor for me. I spent a lot of money for 3 personal training sessions. I was quite frankly useless at it, I could not get my technique right and seemed to spend at least 2 hours trying to pick up the bar from the floor whilst getting the form right and failing badly. I ended up with terrible bruising all up my shins and horrible callus's. Since then I have got a set of dumbbells at home and enjoyed using those. The next plan is to try a different instructor. I am a member of Gymbox in London so there seems to be enough choice of decent instructors, it might also make me brave enough to go in the weights room.

So tonight I will take some measurements and if I am brave some photos! Starting weight today is 70kg and height is 5ft 9 I am also going back on myfitnesspal just so I can record what I eat and what percentages etc

I am sure I will have a lot of questions and make mistakes but I won't be the first and certainly not the last. I am off to gain inspiration from some of the other journals now.


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

welcome aboard! brilliant thread name, ive just said it out loud to myself at work and its fun to say


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

2egg omlette with cherry tomatoes, bacon and mushroom for breakfast, seafood stick salad for lunch, one decaf tea with coconut milk and 4 litres of water in the day. Had a client issue but finally made it out for colleagues leaving do. I had one glass of wine and 2 waters 3 chicken skewers and 3 potato wedges. Came home and noticed as well as feeling yuck I was starting to get a rash. Decided to take my start photos despite bloating and a rash as can't look much worse. After my face started going numb I have had to take my superstring anti histamines and crash. Guessing it's either contaminated skewers ( probably nuts) or wine as I don't really drink wine very often. Hey oh off to read new rules of lifting


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Still felt rough this morning. Ate the same as yesterday but seeing as I feel like I am getting a cold I am cooking an extra hot chicken curry for tea. Rang my private healthcare and got the numbers of local physios. My one isn't on the list as he is a one man band and the need at least 3 in a practice. My leg feels okay enough to try and ride my horse so I am going to try on Saturday morning. I also tried squatting today and no pain so I will speak to my Physio on Sunday about what exercises I can do.

Tomorrow I am off to the dentist to get a personalised mouth guard ( just to make me miss sparring even more) then I am taking my mum to London for a posh afternoon tea for her 70 th birthday. Day off work and time with my mum and sil so all good.

I need to email a pt at my London gym and book in a session for when I am back to give me something to aim for as I still feel I am a way off kicking pads.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Subbed now 

U have a busy life lol. Look forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Yesterday I started the day with the dentist and ordering a made to measure gum shield for when I can get back to sparring. I then headed to London with my mum to take her for afternoon tea. I knew I was going to suffer today as I haven't eaten dairy or gluten for some time and suffer I am, exclamation everywhere. Sick etc but she was so happy it's all worth it. Today I saw my horse for the first time and took him for a walk like a dog as my sharer is riding today. Leg didn't feel great on the muddy hill. It was off to mums to collect some clothes to lend a friend that I had in storage. Sit ups and leg raises when I got home and having a snooze before hitting London with a friend later for a sober night out.

I was pondering yesterday how do you pick the right trainer for you. With riding it's really hard to find someone you click with and explains things in a way that makes sense to your own brain. Maybe I should start a thread but it must be hard to find someone do people just go on recommendations? I definitely need some help once I start but I also need to find someone who isn't going to tell me to give up Muay Thai.

I hope everyone is enjoying the sun


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Finished the day with a salsa lesson, dancing then hit a club with some amazing dance mixes. Physio today hurt a lot he really got into the deep muscles. He has confirmed I am allowed to squat and hope to be back to thai gently in about 3 weeks.

Spent the rest of the afternoon at a housewarming and baby shower.

Job for tomorrow is check the gym classes to decide which ones I can try and do soon.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Well yesterday and today my hips have been feeling the Physio I have been carrying on with the stretches and have added in a few squats and raises onto my toes as instructed. This is the longest I have ever had off exercise and I can feel my muscle ( what little I have) wasting away.

I have had a cold but work has been manic so no rest for the wicked.

My big bro is having a rough time at the moment so I am hoping to talk him into starting training as losing weight will be good for him and hoping the endorphins will help him feel better too. It's a shame he is 50 mins drive away but I will offer to go over when I can.

Finally had a job offer I had been waiting for. It's a scary thought leaving a company after 11 years but more responsibility and a 20% pay rise is not to be sniffed at.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Today is a good day if we ignore a broken down train this morning. Booked a holiday to the Dominican Republic. It's been three years since my last holiday and 5 since I went away somewhere hot. Going to a all inclusive spa hotel with gym and lots to do ( inherited my dad's ginger persons skin so burn without factor 50 on! )

Emailed a trainer at the gym and asked him to help me restrengthen my muscles including my calf starting next week.

My final book is at the post office awaiting collection so something else to read at the weekend.

The hip aching has disappeared and I have been doing well with standing on tip toes. I even managed to jog across the road today whoop.

Tomorrow I have the hunt ball so it's a mad dash back from London to get the glad rags on ( have ordered gluten free meal) before heading off for some serious partying.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome to UKM and lifting and all the best with your goals and training.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

thanks Mixer D1

Today I am mainly fed up of cold omelettes. I start work at 8.00 and just can't face breakfast before getting on the train so have to eat it at work but we are not allowed to eat at our desks because we hot desk and I am always madly busy so find myself trying to inhale cold omelette in the stairwell/cupboard/coffee machine room. Our boss always enforces the rules whereas other teams sit there eating toast and croissants.

Yesterday I had to beg him to let me eat lunch off my lap as I was in client meetings ten until three and then had a conference call so was starving. #first world problems!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Haha, true, its shameful to be able to say 'Im sick to death of chkn fillets'. Well done though and stick at it Wibble...seeing the pay off is what its all about.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

The ball was a hoot but the food was shocking. My chicken was so overlooked my knife wouldn't cut into it and by the time they bought it out with the gluten free gravy all the veg was gone and everyone on my table had finished. I danced all night including jiving with the old guy I ride with every weekend which was amusing as he is 5 ft 3 and I am 5 ft 9 plus I was in heels!

After crawling out of bed I had a fruitful morning cleaning the flat and making 2 cakes for friends. My brother turned up to pick the car up. Jeez he looks terrible. He admitted he was almost 20 stone( he is 6 ft 4) he also looked older than he is with grey skin. He wasn't in the right frame of mind for me to be giving him a pep talk so we skirted round the elephant in the room. He has promised to make more effort to meet up and reply to texts.

Tomorrow is Physio and a 65 th birthday get together for a friend ( I seem to attract friends of all ages).

Desperate to start some kind of structured training again next week.

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

It wasn't a book but my new made to measure mouth guard. I didn't specify a colour so my dentist ordered black to make me look menacing. Unfortunately I am one of those people who often get the giggles when I get punched! Can't wait to get back to sparring.

Physio today and he has signed me off for non explosive exercise so no plyometric lunges or kicking yet but weight lifting and chin ups are in yipppeeeee.

Made a cake with a pool table on for a friends birthday and spending a few hours playing pool badly to celebrate.

Another bonus is I emailed virgin about the lack of gluten free food on their trains. I got a fifty quid cheque through the post. Get in!

Soooo excited to get back in the gym next week.

Home now to cook roast and sign new job contract.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

handed in my notice after almost 11 years in this job. I am on three months notice and as expected no gardening leave but it was surprisingly amicable and easy.

PT Gym session booked in for tomorrow and Friday to start rebuilding my strength I am sooo excited. I have full calf raises to do today, gym tomorrow morning, physio tomorrow night. One legged calf raises on Wednesday, frame class thursday, PT Gym session Friday and Physio Saturday. I am bouncing around like a small child before Christmas (6 weeks 3 days since I was last in a gym)


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Buzzing!

Got an earlier train than I thought I should and we promptly stopped between east Croydon and London Bridge with a points failure. The driver told us he was waiting for the live rail to be turned off so he could get out and walk to the other end of the train to drive us back to East Croydon. Then some engineers arrived and managed to fix it. I had to leg it across London Bridge to get to the gym in time.

First up was the dead lift, I didn't even realise there are two weights of bars, all the blokes were using the 15kgs ones so I used a 20kg one. It seems I am not as terrible as I thought. I keep my back straight but I lower the weight far too slowly apparently. I did 2 sets of 10 at 30kg, 2 sets of 10 at 40kg and 1 set at 60kg. The weight was then dropped down to 55kg and I did 3 sets of 10 sumo lifts which I found much harder than the straight dead lift.

We then went into the machines section and I had to do 5 sets of 10 lat pull downs which I think had 13.5kg loaded on each side.

It felt amazing to actually do some exercise and sweat. I know the weights are nothing compared to most but it's the first time I have ever actually lifted weights and I am more concerned with getting the technique right and competing with myself (especially as most of the others lifting were blokes and they were a lot heavier than me)

The next session is Friday where I am learning squat technique.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good starting session! Well done


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Physio last night (a different one to usual as this is through my private health care) He has told me I am more likely to sustain injuries because I have completely flat feet so put a lot more pressure on the inside of my calfs than most and my knees tend to bow inwards when not in trainers (I am bare footed when doing muay thai)

He has asked me to do 30 calf raises on a step each day and 30 squats keeping my knees out (straight in my terms) He also wants me on the exercise bike or cross trainer getting the blood moving as much as possible. I have a small amount of scar tissue in a particular point so it was a very precise tear.

I have an exercise bike at home so I will be on that tonight.

Today I am aching. I was expecting to ache after 6 weeks out of exercise. From the weights I can feel it in my back and forearms and I gained 3 calluses that burst last night on my hands (spot the person who works in an office!)

Looking forward to Friday's session now.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

wibble said:


> Physio last night (a different one to usual as this is through my private health care) He has told me I am more likely to sustain injuries because I have completely flat feet so put a lot more pressure on the inside of my calfs than most and my knees tend to bow inwards when not in trainers (I am bare footed when doing muay thai)
> 
> He has asked me to do 30 calf raises on a step each day and 30 squats keeping my knees out (straight in my terms) He also wants me on the exercise bike or cross trainer getting the blood moving as much as possible. I have a small amount of scar tissue in a particular point so it was a very precise tear.
> 
> ...


Fair play Wibble...your still giving it socks though. Well done.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

did 30 minutes on the bike last night (i bought a reebok bike off ebay years ago but it does for a quick session at home), it was so tempting to do more but I am determined to listen to orders. No frame for me this morning as instructed but another session of 30 minutes on the bike again tonight together with the squats and calf raises before my training session tomorrow morning.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Last night was another 30 minutes on the bike and 30 squats and 30 calf raises. I live in a flat and didn't fancy doing the calf raises on the communal stairs so used a wide stepped small step ladder instead.

This morning there were no train disasters so I managed to do my half an hour on the cross trainer before my weight session. Today was all about the squat. He had nabbed a 15kg bar this time and we started off with front squats. I did 10 x25kg and then 5 sets of 10 x 35kgs. My legs after no work for 6 weeks felt incredibly weak and I had to try really hard not to let my knees roll in.

He then introduced me to front squats, how hard are they! My wrists struggled massively as they are so thin compared to the rest of me so he lent me some wrap things (sorry I don't know the proper term) which helped. I struggled not choking myself and keeping my elbows up. I started off at 25kg but had to drop down to 20kg for the last 4 sets (5 sets in total). I have to admit to feeling really sick for the last 2 sets. Everything was shaking with effort, talk about feeling weak and pathetic. I finished off with stepping onto a box one legged and lowering slowly back down 10 on each leg for 3 sets.

I spent 10 minutes stretching and then wobbled my way to the showers. It's days like this I wish I could drink protein shakes (can't cope with the gluten). Still feeling decidedly dodgy I had to try and force cold salmon down my throat for breakfast.

At the moment I can't imagine doing squats on my own but I can imagine doing deadlifts. I could really do with a list of what exercises to do when and for how many sets when I am not with a trainer.

It's a strange feeling, when I do cardio, Thai or even a kettle bells class I never ache or get shaky, one small set of weights and I am giving a giant blamanche a run for it's money!

It is definitely enjoyable in a perverse pain kind of way and I am already getting competitive with myself on weight and technique.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

I have never been more pleased to see my Physio than yesterday morning. I could barely walk and when he started on my thighs it was far more painful than my ripped calf.

I spent the afternoon in London and went down my local to play pool badly. Today I swam 1300 m then made a home made healthy vindaloo for later.

I have booked another session with the trainer for Tuesday I just hope I can walk properly by then!


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

My legs are still in agony today after Fridays session mainly on my thighs. I have never ached this badly not even after the marathon! I am guessing your muscles do get used to it to some degree so in future it may last a couple of days rather than longer. It just goes to show I probably have never used these muscles before.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Last night I hopped on the bike to try and loosen my legs off for today. This morning was more deadlifts, 10 x 35kg, 10 x 40kg, 10 x 50kg and 4 sets of 10 at 60kg which I was happy with as I had to drop back down to 55kg after 2 individual lifts at 60kg last week. My trainer filmed one of my lifts on his phone to show me. He says I am not bad but I am compensating for a lack of feeling in my butt with my hamstrings and lower back. I always hate looking at myself on video but it was useful

He then showed me an exercise using a band to try and engage my backside. I then had to swing a 16kg kettlebell above my head for 5 sets of 10. Lastly it was lat pull downs and I managed 3 sets of 10 using 16.5kg each side (again pleased as more than last week) and dropped down to 13.5kgs for the last 2 sets.

He wants me to do the back and front squats alone on Friday, I am bricking it, I struggled with them far more than the deadlifts and I won't have anyone to help out if I get stuck. I know I will have to do them on my own eventually but I have only done the squats once before and I found them hard.

I feel buzzing again after this morning even though my hands were again wrecked after the first set.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

thats good deadlifting for a beginner.

try single leg hip thrusts for glute engagement. bloody immense exercise they are!


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks @RXQueenie I do those when I do a home weights session so will add them back in, I still don't feel my backside when I do them but apparently it can take months to get them working.

I had another physio last night. I currently go to 2, one funded by my private health and my normal one (he is a registered osteopath but my insurance company won't put him on the list as he is a one man band even though he is far more flexible on days and times that the approved ones). My one charges 35 for 45 minutes that often runs into an hour

The one last night is the private health care one. I got in there at 7.28, he had me stand facing away and going onto tip toes and then massaged my leg for a few minutes. He then wanted to do ultrasound therapy but lost the gel so faffed around in another room. He then did that for 5 minutes before showing me some exercises for 5 minutes, 20 minutes from hello to goodbye, goodness knows how much he is charging the insurance for that.

Got my schedule for Friday on my own

Back squat - 2 x 10 warmup followed by 5 x 5

Front Squat 3 x 10

Single leg step up with kettlebell 3 x 10

He is also leaving his straps for me to use for the front squats. Hopefully I will manage alone without falling over, dropping anything, injuring myself or looking like an idiot.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Last night was another session on the bike but this time I made the hills harder and did a longer session and my leg held up. I finished off with calf raises and a bizarre lunge exercise.

This morning was my first session back in a group class for frame. It's exactly as it sounds a huge frame that we do exercises on and around. After a warm up we split into groups of 4 and did the following:-

3 minutes of

5 x sand bag slams

5 x one leg stand ups on a high box

1 minute of wall balls

30 seconds of v ups

30 seconds of press up

20 seconds of v ups

20 seconds of push ups

10 seconds of v ups

10 seconds of push ups

10 burpees

3 minutes of

5 x pull ups

5 x knees to elbow

5 x tricep dips

1 minute of wall balls

30 seconds of squats

30 seconds of lunges

20 seconds of squats

20 seconds of lunges

10 seconds of squats

10 seconds of lunges

10 burpees

3 minutes of

10 x pivot squats

10 x plyometric lunges

10 x plyometric squats

1 minute of plyometric knees in push up

30 seconds of knees to elbow on the floor

30 seconds of push ups

20 seconds knees to elbow on the floor

20 seconds of push ups

10 seconds of knees to elbow on the floor

10 seconds of push ups

10 burpees

It felt good even though I had to use a band to do the pull ups and the tricep dips. Weirdly my good leg was sweaty and my bad leg wasn't! It was also brilliant to see my 2 gym friends again as we push each other as we are all so competitive (shame they don't want to do weightlifting)


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

I survived the first session on my own. I went on the cross trainer to start the warm up/wake up and when I went into the room with the bars there was a rack and a 15kg bar free but not a mirror.

As instructed I did back squats 2 x 10 @35kg and 5 x 5 @35kg then 1 x 10 @35kg (pb) and 2 x 10 @25kg. I then did single leg step ups 10 x 3 on each leg onto a bigger unstable surface with a 12kg kettlebell.

I think I rushed some of the squats and I struggled without a mirror but it wasn't too bad. One good thing was that there were three of us girls in a row all doing weights and although we smiled at each other we just got on with our own things.

I went into the cardio room to stretch and I then noticed it was only men on the cross trainers, bikes and running machines, I think most of the other women were in spin or a class called ripped and stripped.

I think I would be okay without a trainer but would want someone there if I was really pushing my limits rep wise or weight wise.

It was in to the office for a cold steak brekkie

Tomorrow I am off to watch my thai club compete in an interclub.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

It was straight up and out to head off to battersea to watch the inter club. The derive was easy and we parked 2 minutes walk round the corner. All our fighters did brilliantly with the ref awarding male and female fights to two of our for a good technical display. Some of the other fights were brutal with fighters and even a corner getting told off by the ref. I think us girls screamed loudly enough for our fighters especially our girl.

It was a bit strange having to stand in the weight lifting section of the gym so all these poor people were trying to work out and there are loads of people watching thai.

My legs do ache but not half as much as last week and I feel strangely disappointed by that fact but I suspect it's because last Friday I was with a trainer but this week he told me to do something he knew I would manage

Enjoy the sunshine peeps


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Saturday night was round a friends for a healthy dinner of baked chicken and asparagus as she hadn't been able to go to the interclub so we had a catch up.

Sunday I was meant to go swimming at stupid o clock but was so shattered I decided I needed some sleep after getting up in the 4's and 5's all week. I started the day with Physio and he has said I can start skipping and switching and punching which is very exciting although we have agreed I will wait until I come back from holiday to hit the pads and class. I then watched the girls in the sparring class which I am missing massively it's a real stress reliever. It was then a rush to go food shopping, go home to prep Monday's food and rush out the door to the train to head to Camden for a Thai fight show.

I got there at 3.30 and the show was meant to start at 4 but it didn't actually start until nearly 4.40. There was a DJ playing some banging tunes though which helped. There were 17 fights in total, some good, some bad and some ugly. I finally left about 10.15 with 2 fights left as I had to get back to Sussex to get up at 5.30. Today I am rather tired but this weekend has definitely fired me up to get back to training.

Tonight I am going to the London gym to do my cardio and then I have a session booked with my trainer tomorrow. He wasn't to add a third session to my repertoire to concentrate just on glutes as I can't feel them.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Last night rather than hit the bike at home I hit the gym and went on the cross trainer and the bike, even on quite high levels with hill settings I am struggling to get my heart rate up and get a sweat on.

This morning was another session with my trainer.

Deadlifts

10 x 30

10 x 40

10 x 60

10 x 62.5 pb

10 x 62.5

Hip Thrusts - sitting on floor with bar over hips with elbows on a step, knees bent and lifting hips up if that makes any sense

5 sets of 10 x 50kg

The next exercise is even harder to explain as I don't know what its called. It was like back raises. I hooked my feet in, straightened my legs and bent my top half at a 90 degree angle downwards. I then had to lift my top half so I was in line and lower back down

3 x 20 body weighted only.

He is going to move the hip thrusts and the other one to my squat day.

I am away on business from tomorrow night so will have to work out how to do my squat day in the hotel gym on Thursday morning


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

I had another physio session last night which was even shorter than the previous one. He had me stretching on the stairs and doing one legged calf raises. I then had to do weighted squats and he asked me if I could manage the 4kg dumbbells and squat at the same time!

I then had to bounce one legged like an idiot on a mini trampoline thing. He then had me side kicking the trampoline and finally throwing rib kicks to the air.

He was amazed that in three weeks I have gone from a noticeable difference in muscle tone between my calfs to almost symmetrical and said he wished all his patients would work as hard to get back to fitness. He also signed me off to ride my horse again hoorah!

This morning in the gym I went on the cross trainer followed by the treadmill. I walked at 6.5mph on a hill setting getting up to hills of 9.9% it felt amazing to actually work up a sweat! I went to do lats but the machine was rammed with people rotating their sets so I gave up and went and did step ups (3 sets of 10 on each leg) with a 12kg kettlebell. The gym was rammed, there was a boxing class plus 7 personal trainers and their clients and the odd one of us on own.

I am flying off on business tonight so will have to see what workouts I can make up for Thursday and Friday Morning.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Managed to fit in a cardio session Wednesday morning. First time back on the running machine at 6.5 kph on hill setting getting up to 9.9%. Then did single leg raises with 12kg kettle bell. 3 x10 on each leg. Arrived in the Isle of Man to gale force wind but made it to gym 5 mins from hotel this morning. Did cardio then 10 x 25, 10 x 30 and 5x5 35kg on back squats much to the amusement of the men in the gym! I then did weighted shadow boxing and 5x10 16kg 180 degree kettle bell swings. Back tomorrow morning to scare them further!


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Back to the gym in the Isle of Man this morning. Cardio morning did hill climbs on the bike, the stepper and then the rower. Finally got back under 8 mins 30 for 2000metres on setting 10. The gym was much busier this morning. Got home to find final book has arrived burn the fat, feed the muscle so I have started reading it already. No more work for me until April 3rd yeah


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Saturday was the first ride since my injury it was so good to be out. I then spent the afternoon trying to get my mum sorted with a new phone contract.

Sunday I had a session of stretch therapy with my Physio and watch the girls spa. I then got a free day pass for one of those gym group places. There was not many free weights and I was too timid to chuck a load of blokes off of them so I stuck to the cardio and the dumb bells.

This morning much to my excitement I got to do a thai boxing fitness class so lots of punching which feels strange after 9 weeks. The fighters were hard at it in the ring preparing for the next fight.

Holiday tomorrow yeah


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

The holiday was good, I managed to get to the 'fitness centre' 3 times. On the first day I discovered the stepper kept switching off, out of three bikes, one bike made horrendous noises if you cranked the intensity up, one bike didn't work. There were 2 running machines but only one with a workable surface and it also didn't work on any incline.

There were however dumbells including a set of 40kgs and one bar but no clips. I swapped cardio between the bike and the running machine and managed to do various exercises including , lat pull downs, chest press, deadlifts using dumb bells, squats on a machine, tricep pull downs and a couple of other weight machines using arms, weighted lunges and squats.

I landed early yesterday morning and unpacked before heading off to do the morning thai fitness class. There was only 2 of us so it was like a private. I actually got to kick pads for the first time since my injury and after 6 rounds of 3 minutes felt dead on my feet. We then did a tabata session with 4 sets on each of the 4 stations (tractor tyre flipping, slam balls (7kg), squat thrust, jump over bag, rope waving). My friend was struggling saying she felt sick so I was shouting at her and myself to get us through and she thanked me afterwards although scowled at me at the time. I then prepped loads of food for the next 2 days 4 meals a day at 400 cals.

This morning was back to work boo and the London gym yeah.

I started learning a new lift. I am useless with names but you lift the olympic bar above and slightly behind your head with wide hands and then squat. I did a few sets with the trusty broom handle and then 3 sets of 5 and 2 sets of 10 just with the 15kg bar which I found quite hard.

Then I did back squats 2 x [email protected] 45kg (PB) 1X 5 @ 50kg(PB) 2 x 5 @ 55kg(PB)

It was then sitting on the floor with bent legs under the bar and lifting my hips up 2 sets of 10 @ 40kg and 3 sets of 10 @ 50kg (PB)

My trainer then told me what a pleasure I was to work with, apparently a lot of his city clients are high flyers who think they know best, dont follow the plan in between times and complain when it gets hard so that was nice to hear that I am not a pain in the backside to train.

Now to catch up with everyone else's diaries


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

It was a killer yesterday as I was back to Thai in the evening. The normal crew were not there so I did my bit and paired up with a newbie who struggled to remember the pad sequence but really tried hard. I had to wear my lovely compression socks so got many laughs from the boxing lot when they arrived. Got some really bad news about one of our group so I ended the first night back in tears (amazing how I take a beating in the ring and I don't cry but tell me some sad news and I am blubbing everywhere.

This morning I did some cardio at hr 118 to try and loosen my legs off.

Back to Thai tomorrow and I hope to do some weights locally at the weekend.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Went to view a flat this morning which was a pain as the estate agent gave me the wrong address!!

Lunchtime thai class I got there early to warm up well and got to watch the end of the kids class.

Was with a southpaw today so we both had to reverse pads. It was a great hard session. Got tickets for our show in May ( anyone interested in coming to a thai, k1 and boxing show on May bank holiday Sunday in West Sussex let me know as I get £5 off ticket price)

Git home and cooked all my meals for tomorrow.

Riding then weights tomorrow.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Riding this morning and then weights this afternoon locally

Flys

10 x 4kg, 6 kg, 6 kg

10 x 4,6,8

10 x 4,6,8

10 x 4,6,8

Smith machine chest press

0 weight

10 wide

10 narrow

5kg each side 10 wide

6.25 each side10 wide

7.50 each side10 wide

10 each side10 wide

Upper incline smith machine chest press

0 weight10

10kg each side10

Decline sit up throw 2kg ball 20

10 each side 8

Decline sit up throw 2kg ball 20

10 each side 7

Decline sit up throw 2kg ball 20

10 each side 5

Decline sit up throw 2kg ball 20

Dips 3x2 useless

Rope curl

10 x 5.7

Push downs 10 5.7

Rope curl 10x 7.9

Push downs 10 x 12.5

Bicep curls using machine one armed 5.7 x 10

Bicep curls double using bar and string 15kg

I don't know if that makes any sense as I don't know the proper names


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wibble those things u didn't know the name of on leg day? They're called overhead squats. Great move


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks I am trying to learn all the names. They really worked everything

plan going forward is 3 times a week weights and 3 -4 times thai. Just need to nail this diet which is proving blooming hard with random allergies appearing all over the place.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

yesterday was cardio at 65% heartrate for an hour and I have Thai this afternoon

I am starting to do some research into a personalised diet plan of some kind as despite reading a shed load of literature I can't seem to get anything to balance out and you can't out exercise the wrong diet. I can't do off the shelf ones as I have certain allergies and also get random other allergies that pop up unexpectedly. It would also be good to get a plan to folllow weights wise that allows for the fact I do Thai. My trainer is great when I am there but I get 45 mins on the dot and he, despite promising hasn't emailed me the exercises to lump together. I also change jobs in a couple of months and am unsure I will be able to continue going to the same gym so may have to look at different trainers or even a different gym altogether or just train at home (as in gym in local town) rather than London.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Rocking Thai session last night, it felt good to put the shin pads back on and do some contact work.

Was going to do a fat burn cardio session this morning but was fed up doing the same thing so I joined my friend for a spin class. there is an electronic leader board which is not great because I got ultra competitive.

I now have written down my goals and just need to find an online coach to help me with them. (might start a thread on that). I have tried a generic online plan in the past and I am rather worried about picking the wrong one. I want someone who understands I won't be stopping muay thai and that telling me not to eat if I am allergic to something is no good if there isn't an alternative offered.

lovely day, I hope you are all enjoying it


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Deadlift day today

10 x 50

10 x 55

5 x 60

5 x 65

5 x 65

5 x 65

5 x 65

Sumo Lifts

5 x 50

5 x 60

5 x 70 (pb)

I have been struggling with the Sumo lifts but today they just felt right although I found the 20kg bar difficult to grip today.

4 sets of 10 back raises bent over 90 degrees legs out straight on a machine (if that makes any sense)

Lat pull downs

10 x 13.5 each side

10 x 16.5 each side

10 x 16.5 each side

It felt good today and I got told to rest for longer as I pretty much do a set, wipe hands and start straight away.

Lunch with new team today and then maybe sparring later.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Thai last night and it was a killer. Ended up going with my friend who not only is 4ft 11 but also a southpaw so my brain went into overtime swapping pad combos round. 3 tabata challenges at the end. First one burpees. Do as many as possible for 20 seconds then 10 seconds break, repeat 6 times. Your score is the lowest number you managed to do within any of the 6 sets of 20 seconds. I won the burpee chanllenge but came mid table for double crunches and third for push ups. Last night felt really good kicking the pads too although I was dripping and shot to bits after 6 minute rounds split by 10 kicks each side.

Now off to read up on online coaches


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Friday night I went to a gym at home. Its one of those cheap 24 hour ones and it only has one squat rack, one long bar and one short bar. I am a complete wimp when I go to the gym on my own but I was determined to be brave. I got there just before 8 and it was rammed. I bravely walked up to the man mountain that was using the long bar and asked him how many sets he had left, he stared at me for ages and then said wot in a strong Polish accent. We finally worked out I was 5th in the queue for the long bar! In the meantime the shortbar was free so

non weighted overhead squats 2 x 10

hip raises sitting on floor 50kg 2x10

then I was still waiting so did one leg step ups using one 16kg dumbbell 3 x 10 each side

then I spotted some of the fixed weights on longer bars free so did lunges using the 20kg 2 x 10

I then used the 30kg one to warm up for back squats 2 x 10

I had to laugh as I was stood in front of the mirror doing the squats when a guy in a weightlifting belt picks up the 6 kg dumb bells and stands right in front of me, when I mentioned something I realised he again was Polish and there were 10 of them all mates training at the same time, he didn't move so I did.

55 minutes after I arrived I finally got on the rack with the bar and did

3 sets

5 x 50kg

2 sets

5 x 55kg


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Saturday was a mad one, up at 6, rode, 2 hours of thai including pairing up with a beginner who was pretty wild with her boxing hands and didn't even know she was in a muay thai class! I got to do a small bit of pad work with the instructor who tried her best to beast me in a 6 minute round to make up for the fact I was with a beginner, my leg felt strong and I could really kick the pads and a decent effort and height again.

I rushed home and had 45 minutes to get showered then straight up to New Cross in London to go and support my friend in her first k1 fight. It was in a working mans club, really near Millwall. We had to wait a long time for my friend to fight, there was 1 kids bout, 5 non decision bouts and then 3 decision bouts before it was her turn. She had to warm up in the car park. The opposition made a bit of an error by sitting their girl in the middle of our supporters to give her the pre fight talk, we just shouted our friends name a lot! She won, I was very impressed, it was a brutal fight but she was like a machine and didn't back down and gave the other girl a very bloody nose and a few kicks to the head.

The last fight was very controversial and they had to stop it to tell the crowd to calm down. They called it a draw to prevent it kicking off I think! We went back to Waterloo for drinks to celebrate before heading home


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Sunday was rest day so a lay in, lots of food prep and an afternoon with friends.

This morning I had a session with my trainer. We swapped my squat day as I am more comfortable with dead lifts so this morning was squats.

4 x 10 overhead squats with the broom whilst waiting for the bar

2 x 10 @30kg back squats

1 x 8 @40kg

3 x 5 @50kg

2 x 5 @55 kg

I didn't feel as strong today for some reason but put it down to a fairly tiring week last week

The boxes weren't free so I had to do walking lunges with a 16kg kettle bell 10 x 4

I then had to put one leg behind me onto a step and stay in a lunge position and dip down and back up holding a 14 kg kettlebell.

4 sets of 10

I still haven't got any further trying to decide who to go with online trainer wise. I probably need to make a shortlist and email a few questions over.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

First Spanish lesson yesterday lunch time then rest night last night so got loads of jobs done at home and had a relative lay in to 5.50 this morning woo!

I have a phone call with my ifa today to try and sort out my mortgage

I have Thai tonight and last day of work tomorrow as I have Thursday off.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

After multiple form filling and question answering my mortgage application goes in today and my solicitor is on the case with searches, talk about stress myself out move jobs and house at the same time. I emailed my new Boss to say he might get a call to confirm I am going to work there.

The train was late last night so I rushed in, changed and power walked the 2 miles to Muay Thai. Our Instructor paired me in advanced to stop me being paired with either a newbie or someone much shorter. There were 6 long rounds last night and I held pads first which meant I went straight from my 6 hard rounds into the fitness part, sit ups, hip raises, push ups, squat jumps, 10 sets. One good thing, I could actually feel my glutes from Mondays session, I have never felt them before and have very little sensation in them at all.

I dragged my sorry butt and my dead legs home and went and did steady state cardio on the bike this morning which has loosened them up nicely.

Last day in the office today until Tuesday, whoop whoop and a lay in to 8.00 tomorrow which is exciting


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Went to the local gym Wednesday night. I used the short bar so I am unsure of the weight assuming 15 kg but did

Dead lifts

1x10x30 kg

1x10x45kg

5x5x65kg

Sumo lifts

5x5x65kg

Lat pull downs

2 x 10x 30kg

1x8x30kg

Dips using weighted machine

10

8

7

6

Did 2exercises using the double cables 5 sets low setting5 sets medium can't remember weight

Bicep curls using one cable 4 sets of 10

Tricep pull downs using cable 4 sets of 10

I had the joy of driving my mum to Leicester today for a half hour appointment. Unfortunately we got stuck in horrendous traffic on the way home due to Easter. My mums radio also decided to stop working so we had to make do with chat and silence for 3 hours. I completely missed my class but instructor told me to go to the fighters class. It was like a sauna in there. Own warm up, shadow boxing 4 rounds and then 6x 3minute rounds of free pads followed by 10 kicks each side and 45 secs break. Even my pad man was sweating it was so hot. I managed to hold the pads okay and only bashed myself in the face once when a really hard kick caught me off guard.

So glad it's the long weekend tomorrow


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

That's some great deadlifting there. Well done!


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Rocking private at Thai today. Kicks felt amazing, knees long and strong and even my jabs were smashing it. Lots of compliments which is always appreciated from a world champ. All ready to hit sparring on Sunday. Stayed after and talked weightlifting with another Thai coach and showed him a couple of exercises I had been shown which he appreciated.

Went to see my friend today who has started as gym manager at a local gym, which I am now planning to switch to from my pure gym membership. Hers is quieter, with heavier weights and a nicer atmosphere. I am going to hold pads for her after she finishes tomorrow.

I have found an online trainer so very excited to start working with them. I completely forgot it's a bank holiday today so will have to pay their money in tomorrow as the bank was shut.

Loving the bank holiday


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ohhhh who did u find?


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> Ohhhh who did u find?


Sent you a fb message;0)


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Friends birthday last night was good with alcohol but very very late night. Dragged my butt out of bed at 6 to go and ride. My elderly hacking buddy couldn't get his horse to load so I went alone. I was blocked in so had to wait to be let out. I rushed back to the bank and get a get well card for a friend before heading to thai. Double session of 2 hours on a Saturday. The first half was a fitness class which included my instructor punching me really hard in the stomach whilst doing sit ups. Even the owner asked if I was okay as she was going at it. Second half is technique but today was sparring. I am like a giant compared to the ones there so got kicked in the lady bits twice as they pushed kicked way too low. I also hit my ankle bone on an elbow which made my leg feel funny. All in all it was good but knackering 5 minutes of constant sparring with rotating partners.

Rushed home for a shower then went to friends gym. Signed up and then held pads for 5 rounds for her. I am wrecked now so small snooze before meeting friends later and sparring tomorrow.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Decided to stay in last night. Sparring this morning and I am wrecked. The gym was rammed with the boxing class, ju jitsu, ladies sparring and 4 lads that are fighting next week doing their own sparring. I am now wrecked physically and mentally. 10 of us today so I started with the head trainer and then because of the rotation was the only person who didn't get a break. I kept getting paired with a girl who is taller, heavier and much more experienced and got frustrated with myself that I couldn't get round her plus I got pretty battered from some of her kicks but it's all a good lesson. After an hour I could barely keep my hands up and was completely spent. It's good to be be back and it certainly makes me feel alive but I am glad I have got an extra day to recover.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Instead of doing steady cardio this morning I did the Thai fitness class with 2 friends which meant I could also watch the fighters train at the same time ( I learn just as much from watching as doing)

Then it was on to new gym for squat day.

2x10 overhead squats 20 kg

Back squats

1x10 30kg

1x10 40kg

1x5 50 kg

3x 5 55kg

1x5 60kg (pb)

10 back raises unweighted

10 back raises 5 kg plate

10 back raises 10 kg plate

Then I decided I needed to woman up and do front squats although it kills my wrists

1x10 20 kg

2x5 20kg

1x5 25kg

2x5 30kg (can't remember my pb but certainly a pb with no straps)

Then I did 2 sets of 10 on the machine where a pad is across your shins and you raise you legs to straight out in front of you using 27 kg

I am carrying lots of bruises from sparring which gets some odd looks.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Small lay in yesterday to 5.50 am woo! Thai last night, it was sauna hot in there again with so many bodies, the mirrors were steamed up. The session didn't feel that hard just sweaty (apart from the last 20 kicks on each side). My trainer is 2 weeks out from fighting too and I always think teaching the last class of the day must be a struggle after dieting, training twice and teaching all day. I did get paired with someone decent so I didn't have to kick or punch lightly although the floor from the jujitsu lads sweat fest meant I felt like I was constantly going to slip over.

Instead of steady cardio I did a spin class this morning and it was sprint day. 4 mins warm up at 90 rpm then crank up the effort but keep the bike at 80-90 rpm with sprints at 100+ rpm for

10 secs with 50 secs rest (when I say rest I mean 80-90rpm on same dial)

20 secs with 40 secs rest

30 secs with 30 secs rest

40 secs with 20 secs rest

50 secs with 10 secs rest

60 secs

4 minutes out of the saddle at 70rpm on harder dial

Repeat sprints and 4 minutes 3 times

Then it was a choice of more sprints or a hill climb so I did half and half for 8 minutes as I still had slight doms in the front of my legs from squats on Monday and then 20 secs on and off of trying to sprint on the heaviest setting possible.

I don't believe the monitors that reckoned I burnt 657 calories but I do know I sweated a huge amount.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Wednesday night was rest night and Thursday was rest morning.

Thursday night Thai. I ended up having to walk there (2 miles) in my suit so was rather hot by the time I arrived lugging work and training gear. I must get a bigger bag as by the time I put my gloves, shin guards and shorts in there is no space for trainers etc.

It was a full class and to start with we had most of the sym but even so doing pad work walking forwards and backwards was hair raising at times. It gradually got hotter and then 15 boxers came in so we had even less space and more people. The rounds were bearable until the 20 moving kicks on each leg at the end of each. Everyone was dripping and as I hit second it was straight into the end challenges of leg raises reach up touch toes, push ups and squat thrusts. The 1.5 hour class always seem to go quicker than the hour. We were all so sweaty we had to help each other peel our training tops off.

Weight lifting this morning. Trainer had a slot so I went with him.

Deadlifts to start

10 x 35

10 x 45

8 x 55

4 x 5 x 65

1 x 5 x 70 (pb)

Sumo lifts

10 x 35

10 x 45

8 x 55

3 x 5 x 65

2 x 5 x 70

The gym was really busy and I had a guy deadlifting what felt like inches in front of me. I kept getting a faceful of builders bum which was most off putting and although he didn't look muscular he was deadlifting 210kg. I did notice afterwards though he was useless form wise at squats and struggling to do 40kg

Then I had to do an ab exercise. I think the equipment is something like a Roan chair, usually I hook my feet in and face down, dropping my body down to a 90 degree angle and bringing up parallel. Today I had to face up and stratch backwards and reach out with one arm alternatively. Due to the rollers I was sat on I felt I was either going to fall off or that I was in a bizarre game of wipeout. Anyway legs all done but my coccyx hurts for some reason

Also made the controversial decision to wear jeans to work. The boys wear them all the time and no one bats an eyelid (smart casual policy) I always wear a suit as I never know when I am seeing a client but as I am working my notie and not allowed to see clients I am wearing black jeans. Jeez you would have thought I was in fancy dress, have they never seen a girl in jeans before!


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Last night I went to see a friend who has had a bunion op and is housebound. She did a grilled chicken salad with no dressing for dinner which was lovely. This morning my thai trainer opened the gym early so I could have a private. It went well and spent the last 20 minutes sparring. I must stop getting the giggles when I get hit. She told me I was one of the best blockers but need to work on using my height even more. Off to lunch with my mum and sister in law now which will be lovely. I hope everyone is enjoying their weekends


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Went food shopping today and decided to try these










I just need to decide how I am going to use them in my weeks meals


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Sunday morning started with sparring taken this time by the head coach. We did a lot of clinch work which is my favourite part and was partnered with my friend who fights who is roughly the same weight so we knackered ourselves out going at each other. He then made one of us spar in the opposing stance which taxed our brains. We had a quick shower at the gym and my friend and I headed of to south London to watch some of our club at an interclub.

The kids were up first and some of them were amazing.

One of our guys had to fight twice as another one of ours was injured the day before after being matched. His first fight was well matched but the second chap was not very good but our guy was a good sport and took it very easy on him just using as a chance to practice technique rather than knocking him about.

One of our other guys unfortunately got kneed in the face (against the rules) accidentally but he kept going to the end.

I spent most of the time filming on various phones as the memory kept running out.

We got home around 6 and I went and met friends and sat and drank iced water in the pub whilst they drank beer and wine.

I have started my plan with the online trainer. The first weight session is tonight. I have weighed and cooked a load of food and am now ready to get going. My brain is full of mush reading the information but I think it's a case of reading and re reading and asking questions and it will sink in.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

First day of the new workout and I went home to have a go in my local gym. It's the first time I have been there in peak time. My friend was there finishing her shift so it was good to know she was around. First problem I hit is they didn't have a foam roller for the warm up. I now need to decide whether to buy my own.

Luckily the squat rack was free

Back Squat 3 x 5

Rack pulls 3 x 3 - this was my first time doing rack pulls, I quite like them

Barbell Glute Bridge 3 x 8 - firstly I have been doing these for a while but never knew this is what they were called but I was doing them with a step behind me. Secondly I hadn't noticed the weights are not Olympic sized so trying to squash my thighs under the bar was a challenge. Thirdly the foam Velcro cover was in constant use on the smith machine (do you really need it to squat 50 including the bar?) Lastly it's a small gym and 2 blokes had clearly never seen someone do this exercise and thought it was that funny they would laugh and make rude remarks about me 'thrusting my hips'. I was mortified but turned my music up and finished them. It's people laughing at others like that, that puts others off going to the gym. I of course being a big girly wimp didn't say anything to them

Pulldowns 3 x 10

Swiss Ball Stir the pot - another new exercise and I had to workout what sized ball I should use. All I can say is blimy they are hard!

I think I will do this workout in London next week as they have a foam roller, the weights are larger (as in diameter) plus the London Gym no-one bats an eyelid at other people doing exercises.

After clearing the cheapside Tesco out of Quark I tried making Jelly and Quark mixed together but it has separated. There is clearly a special technique so I might have to try again.

I also have a new diet plan. Yesterday I felt particularly bloated but I think part of that is I am eating more carbs and I am quite sensitive to them and secondly I am eating a lot more volume wise although less calorie wise per meal so feel completely stuffed. Its very early days so I am sure my body will adjust and my hunger will kick in


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Came home to these, mucho excited about trying all the flavours plus the protein porridge


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

I was getting ready to go to Thai last night and a neighbour knocked on my door with a parcel. I assumed it was some creatine I ordered last week but fell off my metaphorical stool when it was a package from Protein works that I had only ordered the day before. Amazing service from TPW. I got lots of different flavours of whey as firstly I get bored of the same flavour and secondly I often become randomly allergic to certain foods and in the past have had random allergic reactions to only one flavour of the same whey. I also ordered individual pots of protein porridge so I can try them out which I am very excited about.

It was then off to Thai. The class was rammed with 15 of us. One brand new person so I held the pads for her first round but it was a round robin anyway (although it got slightly chaotic) so I had a different boxer each time. It was then switch over and I hit pads with one of the more experienced ones for the first time in a very long time. She was shocked at how hard I was hitting and kicking but I think that's because we never pair up and always hold pads first usually. Our show is this Sunday and most of the girls are going to watch as our trainer is fighting so it should be a great afternoon out.

I am finding it hard to eat so much on this new diet, I feel constantly full and bloated so far and again felt like this all day. I would have happily fallen into bed after my shower but sat there trying to eat my dinner. I am also incredibly thirsty, I drank 5 litres yesterday and still had to get up in the night to drink more. I suspect it's because up to now I haven't been eating many carbs or gluten so that probably accounts for the bloating and thirst.

Macros yesterday

Fat 50 g

Carbs 91g

Protein 179g

I need to find a way to up my fats and carbs to hit target although feel I cannot physically eat much more, I will have to woman up and have a go .


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Glad you're happy with your TPW order. Hope you enjoy the porridge and other goodies, the porridge is seiously nice though. :thumbup1:

With the quark jelly, how did you make it? Sometimes if its not mixed enough it can separate slightly when its sets.

Hope you settle into new diet soon anyway and enjoy your new training.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks I made up the jelly with half a pint of boiling water then added the cold water then the quark and mixed. It looked well mixed but separated when setting.

I have got apple and cinnamon protein porridge for breakfast and cherry bake well shake yummy.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hmm, not sure if it makes any difference but I mix the jelly and boiling water, then add the quark and mix that, then top up to 1 pint with cold water then really mix it.

Enjoy, good choices, both really nice, and the chery bakewell whey goes nicely with quark.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Keeks said:


> Hmm, not sure if it makes any difference but I mix the jelly and boiling water, then add the quark and mix that, then top up to 1 pint with cold water then really mix it.
> 
> Enjoy, good choices, both really nice, and the chery bakewell whey goes nicely with quark.


Ahh that makes sense I shall try that.

I have my mum on a Quark searching mission today so hoping she will find some in time for the weekend.

Looking forward to trying all the flavours but Cherry Bakewell the most so I am having that as meal 2 today and chocolate coconut post Thai tonight


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Rest day yesterday so I had a wacky Wednesday and did housework! Struggled again with food yesterday and felt stuffed all day. I am just trying to push on through despite feeling bloated and a bit sick. I still didn't hit target but ate as much as I could in the last 2 meals and went to bed groaning

Fat 49

Carbs 90

Protein 175

I always measure myself on a Wednesday and in a week I have lost 1.5 inches of my hips which is great.

Warmup - at least the London gym has a roller

2 part of the new workout this morning

Military presses - new to me and I can confirm I am pathetically weak, 3 x 3

Paused Front squats (definitely need to get some straps to use as my wrists are weak) 3 x 5

Back raises - I am finally getting used to the machine without falling on the floor! 3 x 12

Seated Cable Row - again new to me 3 x 10

RKC Plank 3 x 30 secs

It felt quite a quick workout but this is my double workout day and I have Thai later.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

wibble said:


> Ahh that makes sense I shall try that.
> 
> I have my mum on a Quark searching mission today so hoping she will find some in time for the weekend.
> 
> Looking forward to trying all the flavours but Cherry Bakewell the most so I am having that as meal 2 today and chocolate coconut post Thai tonight


Yeah give it a go, should work a bit better.

Ha ha, hope she finds some.

Not just saying it but all the flavours are lovely. I usually prefer the chocolatey/vanilla ones but the Blueberry Crush is one of my faves. Choc coconut is nice though.

And great work on the hips measurement! :thumb:


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

I left work at 4.30. I am working my notice and other colleagues who are not get in later and leave at 4.30 so my boss couldn't say anything. This left me enough time to get to the club and do my wraps properly rather than my usual trick of trying to do them whilst doing star jumps etc. There were 15 of us in Tuesday's class but only 6 of us last night (2 graduates of the beginner's course which was good to see) I got paired with one of the most experienced girls. I don't think we have ever gone together as she usually goes with the same 2 people. With some people you either get on with their pad holding or not and I got on with her really well. She goes hard but also encourages you to go hard back which is great. It was the best session I have had in some time although I was dripping by the end when we had to do 50 leg raises, 50 back raises, 50 sit ups and 20 push ups.

I wasn't hungry at (I was still full from the day plus I can't eat after exercise for a good while) so finally about 9.30 managed to have a chicken salad and my choco coconut shake which tasted like a bounty. The shake made my mouth itch like I was going to have an allergic reaction but it had my creatine in too so I need to try the shake without the creatine added to check what it is causing it.

Macros yesterday

Fat 46

Carbs 93

Fibre 12

Protein 140

Rest day for me today which is good as I have woken up this morning feeling like I am getting a cold. Rhubarb and custard and jaffa cake shakes on the menu today as well as very berry protein porridge, yeah.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Up at 6 to go and ride. I was most unimpressed with the ice on the car. My horse clearly ate too much spring grass was a nutter and despite me trotting him up the steepest hill in surrey he still had far too much energy. I took him for a couple if gallops and gave up he was on one.










I dashed from the yard back to town consuming my apple and cinnamon protein pancake en route.









It was then straight to thai. My trainer is fighting tomorrow and I knew I was in for a beasting when I saw the stand in. As there were odd numbers I had to go round twice and did something between 250 and 300 squat thrusts. Hour 2 is technique and today it was frustrating. She paired me with a very tall heavy woman who is not very good at controlling her arms and legs. She kept missing the pads and then when she was holding them got confused and bashed me in the face. It was not helped by several top fighters watching through the window waiting to weigh in. More squat thrusts and 40 sit ups and 40 leg raises and I got out the way pretty quick for the pro photos. I watched the girls weigh in but felt a bit weird watching all our boys weigh in in their pants as they are all 17-20 years old so left.

Quick shower before seeing my mum. No sparring for me tomorrow as the club is closed so need to do an hour cardio tomorrow before the show.

Weigh in day for me tomorrow. I feel huge after eating 6 meals a day ( some if those are shakes) for 7 days.

Happy bank holiday everyone


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Look what arrived










Can't wait to try them

It's been a week since I started the online training and the figures are in and I have lost 1 cm measuring round my belly button and 3 lbs off. I have felt stuffed all week so I was shocked.

No sparring this morning so went to the gym and did 20 minutes hiit on the bike and 40 minutes liss on the cross trainer.

I am now getting ready to go and watch the club Muay Thai show.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow what a day

Got to the show at 1 and it was the strangest experience going into a nightclub on a Sunday lunchtime. Fights were all epic. Our gym did well. My trainer destroyed her opponent with elbows and knees to the face so it was stopped in the second. One of the title fights was stopped due to one of the girls having a suspected broken leg from a kick :0(. I was good and despite the madness of friends getting very drunk I stuck to water with one diet coke. I also took my Tupperware for lunch which no one battered an eyelid at. The after show party was hysterical. A few if us even had a sober table for a while as we are all cutting for some reason. Then there were 10 and we moved to the hotel bar the boss, 2 fighters and 7 of us. I didn't touch the pizza and finally crawled home sober but knackered at 1.30. I was starving as I had no dinner so ate my dinner and collapsed into bed.

No hangover yeah! So off to the gym but en route dropped off hangover supplies to a friend










Warmup using my new roller










Back squats 3 x 5 last set pb 62.5

Rack 3 x 3 last set pb 72.5

Barbell Glute bridge 3 x 8

Pull downs

Swiss ball stir the pot

All in all a good weekend


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

I did diddly squat for the rest of Monday and even had a cheeky afternoon nap.

My replacement started today and as noone was in I had a day of trying to get her up and running. I also took her out for lunch. Luckily she is trying to be healthy so we had grilled chicken breast, undressed house salad and a diet coke

Yesterday evening was Thai. It was busy again in the gym. It was an elbow fest which I love especially spinning elbows. I still had doms from Mondays session but managed to block them out for a bit. My allergy tablets brand has changed and they don't seem to be working so it was a day of having an itchy mouth everytime I ate and a headache and runny nose which was a bit distracting. overall it was a good session.

Rest day today and dinner at my friends tonight who have moved in together (one is dieting for a fight so its hopefully going to be healthy)


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Rest day yesterday and dinner at friends was lovely but hard work to be good. Her fight was off so she ate her own bodyweight in Pizza. Her OH had very kindly made me a small gluten free pizza the size of a saucer so I had half plus salad and tabbulah (sorry spelling?) wrapped in aubergine. The other three dranks loads of wine but I was driving so had loads of water and one cranberry juice. They also did pudding. I had a few Strawberries plus they had done 2 gluten free individual sponges. I felt really bad with the effort they had made so I ate half of one as a token gesture whilst they ate a rocky road cheesecake. I felt rather full and uncomfortable despite not eating loads, I think my stomach has just adjusted to the food I have been eating. I left them partying with their wine at 11 as I had a 5 am start.

My trainer that I was having sessions with had a slot so I had asked him to go through the Thursday plan with me.

Warm up on my own

Military presses - this is only my second time doing these so he had me practising a lot with a lighter weight.

Then 3 x [email protected] kg

Front Squats

I really struggle with my wrists hurting on these and could go heavier legs wise but feel like my wrists are about to snap despite the bar resting on my chest

Warmup sets just bar

10 x 25

10 x 30

3 x 5 x 40 (pb)

back raises

3 x 12

seated Cable row

3 x 10 x 13.5kg on each arm - I struggle with these to hit my back rather than my arms

RKC Plank

3 x 1.5 mins

My legs are feeling very heavy and my arms achy already.

Thai tonight for 90 minutes


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Off topic but my mum bought me flowers ahh









Oh and a picture of my thai boxing trainer at the fight on Sunday


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

I was pretty wrecked after the morning weights session when I got to Thai last night. Thursday night is an hour and a half session and yesterday was all about the arms. Warm up of running lengths with press ups, squat thrusts and burpees.

Then hand pad exercises for stepping back, sideways or rolling under. I really enjoy hand pads apart from the fact they are made for men with monster hands so they are hard to keep on even with wraps, more press ups in between each round. We then had to hold one hand pad and a large kickpad. The kickpads soon start to feel heavy and you have to hold them up against the top of your thigh. We moved on to thai pads and included kicks and knees with the boxing moves. I got really bad cramp in my left leg and scared my friend who thought I had ripped my calf muscle again but 1 minute of massage and on I kicked. Before I knew it there were 10 minutes left to do a continuous circuit of leg raises, reach up touch your toes, press ups, burpees and squat thrusts.

Once home I had to prep food for today and was so tired I considered just crawling into bed but stayed up to eat my last meal once my stomach had settled from the exercise.

Its rest day today which is most welcome as I ache all over


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Night out last night consisting of 2 diet cokes, 2 pints of water and 2 lime and sodas. Great night but not much sleep. Dragged my backside up at 6 to ride in the rain. It's that fine rain that gets you drenched. Managed to fit in food shopping en route to thai.

Blimey it was hard first hour is cardio 4 stations with 4 items on each. Especially leg raises uphill on a bench. There was also a crunch station and my trainer stood on my stomach for that one ( no one else got the pleasure)Luckily she only weighs 55kg! Then it was on to a hand pad circuit finishing with planks. Second hour is technique so straight into 4 minute rounds on Thai pads. We then finished off with more circuits on the bags a real killer but I really enjoyed it. Sparring tomorrow morning I can't wait.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Sparring this morning was tough. Only 4 of us so drills then sparring then a shark tank which is the most knackering thing ever especially when a world champion joins in to turn up the heat. We all felt a bit useless today but I think everyone feels like that when sparring 5 people one after the other. The positive I took away from it is I can take much harder kicks and punches and carry on rather than asking to stop. The most experienced one told our trainer she dislikes sparring me as we fight very similarly and she struggles to reach me. I feel the same about her. The gym was rammed as all the boxers have a charity fight in 2 weeks so all turned up for training plus there were loads in ju jitsu on top of a private and 2 ransoms doing pads. Feel battered but good.

I only lost 1/2 a pound this week which isn't brilliant I am still struggling to eat enough and with being bloated but persistence is the key.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

I usually do weights on Monday night but my trainer had a free slot so thought it would be a good opportunity to go through the weights for my Monday slot so I did them before work. I felt pretty wrecked after sparring and my glutes were still feeling it from Saturday's thai circuit

Back Squats

Just bar x 10

30 kg x 8

55 kg x 5

60kg x 5

62.5 x 5

Rack pulls - bloomin nightmare it was rammed this morning, we tried the smith machine but I just couldnt get used to it so in the end we found 2 steps and used those.

8 x 40kg

6 x 60 kg

3 x 3 x 80 kg pb previous pb 72.5!

barbell glute bridge raises

3 x 8 x 55kg

lat pull downs

3 x 10 x 40 kg pb

swiss ball stir the pot 3 x 4 in each direction

I feel wrecked but in a good way if that makes sense

It has proved to me that using olympic weights is easier than the smaller weights at the gym at home. It also proves that when I have someone with me (not necessarily a trainer) I can be braver with the weights as I know I have help if I need it. I won't be able to go to this gym when I move jobs so will need to look at whether i join a gym in London or at home that has olympic weights and also find some kind of training buddy/trainer for some of the time.

It is the last time I will see my trainer too so I thanked him for the rehab work he did with me.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Spent the evening baking again for my leaving do and not even a lick of a bowl. Nutella biscuits and 2 lots of no bake rich chocolate brownies


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Thai last night was again like training in a sauna. The mixed class was packed and then 14 of us girls at the end. I went with my friend who has just come back to training. She is waiting for blood test results as she has been in a lot of pain which has finally gone for a bit. She is a bit sensitive as she has put on 2 stone and feels very self conscious but we make each other laugh so she forgot about wobbling and enjoyed the session. I offered to go easy but she kept telling me to go all out. She also told me my back looks really muscley when doing press ups so something is working.

The last round was a 6 minute killer. Towards the end of our class the mixed thai class ends and the boxing class starts and some of the girls were a bit upset that the boxers appeared to be staring at them doing drills until my friend and I pointed out they were trying to look at themselves in the mirror constantly and couldn't wait for us to get out the way! The class finished late and by the time I had dropped 2 friends off I didn't get in until 9 then had to shower and force myself to eat. (I really struggle to eat within the first couple of hours of exercise, especially cardio at night)

Rest day today before my double exercise day tomorrow. I handed my notice in at my London Gym so I will have to decide by the end of June what I am going to do with regards to that.

Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely weather


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Not a good start to the day as I woke up feeling sick, looking bloated with my neck covered in excema, sooo attractive. I dragged my sorry ass to the gym in London to do weights. It wasn't a great session as lifting weights and trying not to be sick at the same time isn't great for training.

Warm up

Military press

20 kg just bar x 10

5 x 25kg

3 x 30kg

3 x 25kg

3 x 25kg

front squats

10 x 20kg just bar

8 x 25kg

5 x 35kg

3 x 5 x 40kg

back raises holding 5kg plate

3 x 12

cable rows

1 x 10 x 13.5kg each side

2 x 10 x 16kg each side

RKC Plank

3 x 1 min

I am now at my desk sipping water and trying not to scratch my neck.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

the sickness feeling continued throughout the day. I didn't have any protein shakes as I just couldn't face them and struggled to eat full stop. Thai last night and it was guaranteed to have lots of push kicks with me trying to to throw up everytime I was kicked in the stomach (felt fine apart from the sickness) It was an okay session with a double open pads session at the end swapping partners so went with my friend who is almost a foot shorter, she holds damn good pads though.

I ordered some vegan protein powder yesterday so I hope this will help (even though i have ten tonnes of normal protein in about 10 flavours). I still feel dodgy this morning but its a Friday, rest day and its so beautiful I came to work without a coat for the first time this year so its onwards and upwards.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Night out Friday night with more lime and soda and not much sleep. I got up early to ride. I was out for over an hour and a half. I stopped at the nearest town for food shopping then straight to thai. Circuits were mad this week really hard including bunny jumps with a 12kg kettle bell. I was already dripping when starting the technique class with hand pads and belly pads, good session and paired with a fighter again so very helpful.

Last night was a friends birthday so we were round hers dressed in moustaches and sombreros! She cooked so I had salad and a couple of tablespoons of chicken fajita mix and beef mix but no tortillas, tacos or cheese. I ate 10 nachos and no pudding and drove. We spent a hysterical hour reliving the 80's via music vids and I finally crass into bed at 1.30( we had to leave as I was madly allergic to her cat and couldn't breathe.

Sparring today was hard. All fighters and me, run first then drill where you attack or defend. I felt pretty useless so need to catch up with trainer to get mind back on track

I went to play golf with a friend and found my rented garage had been broken into and they had stolen my clubs. Gutted(( I have up on the idea of golf and went and hit some pads in the park as a brucie bonus session.

It was weigh in day. I lost no weight but lost 2 cm off my waist. I have struggled to eat this week so I am hoping the vegan protein shakes will help the sickness and bloating.

I am now drinking pints of water at the pub in the sunshine and trying to regain my sense of humour after the golf club incident.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Lay in until 8.30 woo! Then went and did weights.

Warmup

Back squats

10 x bar only

10 x 30 kg

8 x 50kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 62.5kg

5 x 65 kg (pb)

Rack pulls

10 x 30kg

10 x 50kg

8 x 65kg

3 x 80kg

3 x 80 kg

3 x 82.5 kg ( pb)

Barbell glute raises

3 x 8 x 60 kg (pb)

Pull downs

10 x 37.5

10 x 41 kg(pb)

10 x 41kg

Swiss ball stir the pot.

It was then off to the dentist which is an hour away! All good got a virtual gold star from hygienist!

Back home to do chores but it's better than being at work. As Thursday is my leaving do my double day was swapped to today so private thai lesson this evening. Arrived to find a well known thai fighter from the south west training with the owner I was in awe. The lesson was good although she changed quite a bit so it always throws you off for a bit. We did some sparring and I just need to think less and move faster. Finished off with circuits of trx pull ups, sit ups throwing 10 kg ball against wall, slam 9 kg ball and step into bench and kneeing with Bulgarian bag on back 12 of each 3 rounds.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Sign of a good thai session bruises!


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Another day of chores and then thai class last night. We did a round robin so got to go with most people. Very muggy in the gym last night and all about boxing and covering.

Last night my chest was killing me so I was up at 4 taking inhalers and tablets. The queue was 4 hours at the walk in centre so I gave up and finished the baking for my leaving do. I feel like I need to go in a steam room to help my chest. Last day at work tomorrow but I have so many cakes I think I may be doing the farmers walk just to carry them there.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

I ended up taking a wheelie hold all to carry them all. I was very restrained and did t eat any. I had a brilliant last day and was very spoilt. We went to the pub after work and I had did have a vodka and diet coke or two but did drink lots of water too. I left after completely losing my voice! I still felt bunged up today but dragged myself to the gym.

Warm up

Military presses

1x10

1x8

1x5

3x3

Front squats

1x10

1x8

1x6

3x5

Back raises with 10 kg plate 3 x 12

Cable pulls 3x10

Rc plank 3x1minute

Then it was off for a haircut and a chill out.

Double thai and riding tomorrow


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

I swapped things up today and went to the mixed thai class at 10, 6 minutes skipping and 9 minutes star jumps/ switching and punching etc before class started. Well all I can say is we got beasted at the end with a mega 9 minutes non stop pads. My friend cut my knee with her toenail so I has a nightmare stopping it bleeding the plaster fell off then the tape.

Straight after was sparring. Again hard going but all good. I was literally dripping from head to toe afterwards.

A quick shower then off to ride. After I scrapped half a tonne of mud off of him we headed out but got caught in the worst rain storm and got back home very soggy. I took both my tops off and put on a coat and changed into some joggers. I am still trying to warm up now.

Sparring again tomorrow


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Its not been a good day. I lost no weight this week despite resisting cakes on my leaving day . This was made worse by one of the girls from thai losing 2kg despite drinking 3 times and eating a load of takeaways! My horse also stood on my foot so I felt battered before sparring this morning. I then got pushed over and my neck made the worst cracking noise but no pain so it was straight back up to be battered even more.

I lost my voice on Thursday and thankfully already had a doctors appointment today to get my anti allergy tablets re authorised. He also prescribed me steroids to try and reduce the inflammation and upped my asthma pumps to try and clear my airways and get my voice back as well as reduce my allergy responses to almost everything


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

What's adam said about the weight staying the same?


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

I have emailed Akash this morning so will await my next instructions.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Monday training in gym at home but not until late.

Warmup

Back squats 62.5, 65,67.5(pb)

Rack pulls 80, 82.5, 85 (pb)

Barbell glute bridge 3x8x60

Pull down 3x10x41

Swiss ball stir the pot

Tuesday I met a friend and she rode my horse whilst I cycled round 5 miles. We went to the pub for lunch and I had a mushroom omelette. In the evening I had a private thai session which is always harder than a group session. Wednesday was rest day and I took my mum shopping in London

This morning was weights

Warm up

Military presses bar only x 5

3 x 25

3x 27.5

3x30

Paused front squats

Bar only x 10

30 x 8

40 x 5

42.5 x5

45x5(pb)

Back raises with 15 kg plate 3x12

Cables pulls 3x 10x41

Rkc plank 3 x 1min

It was thai this evening and there was only 5 of us. I started by running 2.6 miles at 8 min mile pace. We then did forward rolls, sprints and cartwheels as part of the warmup. We ran over by 15 mins and did a million squats and weighted sit-ups at the end.

Off to the zoo tomorrow with my godchildren whoop


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Good but exhausting day at the zoo. I avoided the ice cream and doughnuts and just ate salad that I took with me.

Rode for 2 hours this morning in the sunshine which was heaven. It was straight to thai. Only 6 of us today so hard circuit class and harder non stop technique class ending in 20 kicks each side, 50 knees, 50 push kicks, 50 leg raises, 50 back raises and 20 push ups.

Off to watch the frock vs groves fight at the pub woo hoo


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Pub was rammed and I took a lot of teasing for not drinking but stuck it out and finally got to sleep at 2.30 but at least woke up with a clear head.

2 lbs off this week and 1/2 a cm off my waist so that's 5.5 lbs off so far.

Ran as a warm up to sparring. Only 4 of us girls for sparring today a really tough but good session. I was first in the shark tank today and it killed me off before clinching practice.

Spent the afternoon buying new work clothes with mum for next Wednesday it feels like my first day at school.

2 more days off so I am going to try and fit in some riding before I hit work hard.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Great loss well done


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks @RXQueenie

Weights day today

Warmup

Back squats

Bar x 10

40 x 8

60 x 5

65 x 5

67.5 x 2x5

Rack pulls

Bar x10

40x8

60x8

80x5

85x3

87.5x2x3(pb)

Barbell glutes bridge raises

3x8x60

Pull down 3x10x41

Swiss ball stir the pot

Last day off work tomorrow so lots to so to get ready for new job


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow what a busy week.

I had a private thai on Tuesday and was absolutely beasted. One of the boys commented that he thought I had lost weight.

Wednesday was new job day. Lunch with the team so I had seafood salad then straight out after work for a charity quiz. We came tenth out of thirteen which wasn't too bad especially as we chose the wrong round in advance to play our joker. I finally got home at 11.30.

It was up at 5 for first training session of the day.

Warmup

Military presses

Just bar x 5

27.5 x 3

30 x 3

30 x 3

Front squats

Bar only x10

30 x 8

45x5

47.5 x 5 pb

47.5 x 5

Back raises with 20kg plate pb 3x 12

Cable pulls 3x10x41

Rkc plank 3x1minute.

Busy day at work(at least I am now allowed to eat at my desk) then straight to thai. Class was split half did 10 rounds of 3 minute sparring whilst the rest of us did 5 rounds each in pairs of pad work then we had to swop. I have never sparred the blokes and it was hard working out that I could hit harder. I finally got home at 9.45.

For the weekend I headed to Bolton so was under instructions to have a Deload weekend which was really strange. Sadly the top billing thai fight was not on but it was still a great night with some exciting fights. I got up at 5.40 am to drive up there and finally left the after party at 1.30 am.

Up this morning for weigh in. Half a pound on but not panicking as it's been a strange week. New programme for next week an additional weight session putting me at 4 x thai ( 5.5 hours in total) and 3 weight sessions.

Lots of exercises I have never done or never heard of. This is where I could really do with a trainer or a mentor to show me what I am doing. Online training is brilliant but there is nothing like being shown how to do an exercise properly face to face.

Excited all the same. I am on a course Tuesday and first work trip Wednesday so it could be another busy week.

Just catching up with everyone's diaries now with a cuppa


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

So Monday night was new exercises

Back squats

10 x bar

8 x 40

5 x 60

2x5x65

3x5x67.5

Barbell hip thrusts

3x12x62.5 pb

Dumbell push press

8 x 6

8 x 10

8 x 10

Negative chin ups 3 x 3

Barbell roll out

3 x 10 x 20 kg

My arms really ached yesterday. It was thai last night and it was much more of a technique than normal so not a killer although I was paired with a newbie who kept missing the kick pads. Luckily I had a belly pad on.

Rest day to day and client visits in the Isle of Man.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Life got a bit mad with the new job I get in at 8 and that's it flat out for the day including on the train home and after training. It's all going well. Thai is going really well and still doing the online training. Forgot my sheet on Thursday morning and smashed my front squat pb although my legs are particularly tired today. Yesterday was my double day

Am

Military press

3x25

3x27.5

3x30

Front squat

3x60

3x 62.5 pb

3x65 pb

3x67.5 pb

3x70 pb

Barbell hip thrusts

3x6x70

Inverted row 3 x 10

Weighted plank

3 x 30 sec with 20 kg weight pb

Evening was a breasting at thai including a lot if clinch with the boys so my neck is killing me today. Ended up having to do 40 inverted rows on the try and could barely move at the end.

Private thai session tonight in extreme heat.

I am now going to enjoy catching up with all the posts


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Private thai was a sweat fest it was ridiculously hot. 5 rounds of 4 minute pads plus sparring plus squat thrusts and the wheel of doom. I stayed in Friday and caught up on some work and housework.

Saturday was a double session. Really busy in the gym again and as someone holding pads couldn't hit I got chosen to hit twice so that meant 10 rounds of 3 minutes. I was already dead when we started sparring. No girls there so sparred a mix of the boys all of us dripping with sweat and slipping everywhere on the mats. It was a good session though and the boys take things a lot less personally than the girls.

Went to get my two front teeth done with veneers so spent the rest if the day dribbling! Last night went out for one of the boys birthdays so group of us from thai sat outside it was a really good evening with lots of laughs.

I dragged myself out of bed this morning for ladies sparring but struggled. My trainer thinks it was due to the anaesthetic but I got on it and made it through a tough session.

A pound off this week. Really pleased as I was in Madrid with clients Monday and Tuesday and was expected to eat endless tapas as part of entertainment. I tried to stick to meat and fish and avoid bread and potatoes. I also did a grand job of making one glass of Rioja last hours.

Just completed third weight session of the week.

Dead lift 3 x 3

82.5, 85, 87.5

Bulgarian split squat 3x10 each side

18, 18, 20pb

Close grip bench pressed, used smith machine 3x5

45, 47.5 pb, 47.5

One arm dumbbell dead stop row 3x8

20,22,22

Persian press up

12, 13,13

Adjusted workouts for next week so that's exciting.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

I now do Mondays weight session before work as there is only one Olympic bar and rack so I was at the gym at 5 this morning!

Back squat 6 x 3

65, 67.5, 70, 72.5, 75, 77.5 pb

Barbell hip thrust 3 x 8

70, 70, 70

Barbell push press new exercise

20, 22.5, 25

Paused negative chin ups

3x3

Landmines new exercise

3 x8 each side

20,25,30

Arms are aching a lot now!!


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Tuesday turned into a nightmare day. Train delay in the morning followed by a flat out day followed by severe train delays which meant I missed class. Arrived to do boxing class which I was not in the mood for. One of the blokes I train with was finishing a private and offered to hold pads so I warmed up and we did 5 rounds. I was dripping by the end. I then did my own circuit to end including kettle bell, slam balls. Tricep dips and 50 sit ups and 50 leg raises.

Got told today that I could join the fighters classes going forward. Time to train with the best ( 3 world and 3 national champions) plus the rest that fight locally and nationally.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

I have been so busy it's hard to fit anything in with training. This week

Monday

Back squat

60 x 3

65x3

70 x 3

75x3

77.5x 3

80 x 3 pb

Barbell hip thrust with bench

75 x 8

75 x 8

77.5 x 8 pb

Barbell push press

25 x 6

27.5 x6

30 x 6 pb

3x3negative chin ups

Land mines

25x8

27.5 x 8

25 x 8

Tuesday was thai it was taken by a different instructor and I wasn't feeling it I wasn't particularly out of breath but there wasn't much room and I was partnered with a couple of girls who were a lot smaller. Thai last night as I couldn't do tonight. Much better 5 hard rounds then 100knees, 50 back raises, 50 sit ups, 50 scissors and 50 push kicks.

This morning was weights

Military press

3x22.5

3x25

3x27.5

3x30

3x27.5

3x30

Paused front squats

3x60

3x65

3x67.5

3x70

3x72.5 pb

Barbell hip thrust no bench with5 sec pause

6 x72.5

6x75

6x75

Feet elevated inverted rows

8 x 10 kg

8 x 5kg

8 x no weight

Pallof presses

5x11kg

5x14kg

5x16kg pb

I have a private tomorrow as I am working from home it will save the usual dash from the train.


----------

